# Kindle Fire accessories bundle



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm generally not thrilled about bundled accessories for cameras and electronic gizmos, but a seller sent me their Kindle Fire bundle for a review, and I was very impressed, especially with the case. The set includes just about every kind of accessory you would ever need for the Kindle Fire.

Bundle Monster Amazon Kindle Fire 12in1 Professional Accessories Set, COLOR: COCO COFFEE BROWN - Synthetic Leather Executive Portfolio Zipper Jacket Case, Retractable USB Charger, AUX Cable, Stylus/Pen, Screen Protectors


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me the main thing in that set is the cover. . . about which I'm really picky -- and it doesn't look like the kind I  prefer.  The other stuff. . .well, I already have most of it or don't feel like it's something I need.

BUT, if you were giving someone a Fire and they didn't have any of that stuff, it IS a very complete set.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann, for the cover, I go strictly for function over form (I guess that's from practicing engineering for 40 years). Of the four Kindle Fire covers that I've evaluated, this one - to me - was the most innovative and well designed. After seeing it, I would have gladly paid $20-$25 for it. No, it's not real leather, but as I said, I'm looking mostly at how it performs, so the synthetic leather is fine with me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm interested in function too.  BUT, I prefer a cover that doesn't cover the any part of the face of it. I admit that's purely aesthetics. I do like the stand on the back of the slip case part and the card slots on the zipper part of the cover. But the velcro doesn't thrill me -- pulling velcro apart is sometimes like nails on a chalkboard for me.  I also don't want _any_ added weight.

As it is, what works best for me is having a sleeve to put it in for when I take it somewhere and, otherwise, I basically use it naked. I have a cheap stand I use when I want to prop it up.

Anyway, free is a good price for that set, and if I'd gotten to the offer in time I'd probably have been willing to take it to review as well. But, as it is, it's not something *I* would purchase for the reasons stated earlier.

I do still think, though, that if someone has just gotten a Fire and has _nothing_, it's a good option at a great price. I'm sure if you tried to buy all those things separately it would run you close to $50.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... what works best for me is having a sleeve to put it in for when I take it somewhere and, otherwise, I basically use it naked. I have a cheap stand I use when I want to prop it up.


I do the same thing. The first accessory that I bought was a sleeve. When I'm reading at a table, I prop the KF up on a neck pillow (filled with buckwheat - it's soft).


----------



## Fantasy_Reader (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice packaged deal.


----------

